# What do you guys think honestly?



## jbake37 (Oct 3, 2010)

This setup before I buy these speakers tonight. I bought the Onkyo 707 receiver and it is on it's way. Now, the speakers. I'm dealing with David right now and possibly getting the T45's with the c40 center, or should I spring and jump to the SVS towers and get a center from SVS as well? :dontknow::dontknow::dontknow: I'm kinda nervous, scared and excited all at the same time because I have actually never heard any of these brands of speakers, just basing my decision on what the majority and reviews tell me.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Who makes the T45's?


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

that would be PSB


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

If you're just getting into home theater, I don't think you can go wrong with these choices. (PSB T45 and C4 speakers.) I wouldn't necessarily consider the SVS speakers a significant step up over the PSB speakers.

The thing will be more about personal preference in the speaker sound character. Without listening to the ones you are considering, or a bunch of speakers and trying to figure out from other people where others compare, you can't really say what you like or don't like.

Still, as I said, if you're just getting into home theater, I think you'll be happy with pretty much whatever you pick since it'll be a big step up over what you have now (i.e. nothing really).


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Josuah said:


> If you're just getting into home theater, I don't think you can go wrong with these choices. (PSB T45 and C4 speakers.) I wouldn't necessarily consider the SVS speakers a significant step up over the PSB speakers.
> 
> The thing will be more about personal preference in the speaker sound character. Without listening to the ones you are considering, or a bunch of speakers and trying to figure out from other people where others compare, you can't really say what you like or don't like.
> 
> Still, as I said, if you're just getting into home theater, I think you'll be happy with pretty much whatever you pick since it'll be a big step up over what you have now (i.e. nothing really).


I couldn't have said it better myself, both companys make great speakers and really since you can't audition either then the choice is left to you and the reviews you have read, but either way i can almost be certain you won't be dissapointed with your choice.:T


----------



## jbake37 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys I'll have to go with PSB!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Great choice! Audio Advisor has a killer deal on the T65's.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I truly do not believe the PSB Image T45 or even better T65's represent a downgrade. Rather, they have been discontinued and replaced by a new Image Series.

From the Entry Level Alpha Series all the way to the Synchrony Series, the Professional Reviews and Bench Testing on Paul Barton's Designs has been pretty much universal acclaim.

I wish there was a PSB Dealer in your Area. However, these are Speakers I have listened to and setup many times and have always been shocked at how great they sound for the money.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jbake37 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well I just purchased the T45's with the c40 based on what I've read here from members and from reviews on the net. Hopefully I made the right choice. Thanks Jack!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

You'll be very happy.:sn:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jbake37 said:


> Well I just purchased the T45's with the c40 based on what I've read here from members and from reviews on the net. Hopefully I made the right choice. Thanks Jack!


Hello,
Truly is what I am here for amigo. I would recommend getting the C60 Center Channel if the price disparity is not vast and the Order has not Processed. 

The C60 is a good bit larger and uses 6.5" Woofers as opposed the 5.25" Woofers. With the Center Channel being a true lynchpin in HT, getting the best CC you can afford is the way to go.

Believe me, I have been there when I purchased the $3000 Dollar Stage Center Channel instead of the $1895
Motif. I really did struggle with the decision, but am so glad that I did.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jbake37 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Jack, I tried to get the t55 with the c60 initially but David had nothing that matched.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would not worry about multiple Driver 5.25" Woofer Tower Speakers matching with a CC with 6" Woofers.
Really, the important thing is that the Tweeter match that matters the most in your Front Stage (Front Left, Center, Front Right) and with the Images this is not an issue as they use the same Tweeter.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jbake37 (Oct 3, 2010)

So If i were to get a c60 I should look into the t55 because of the matching woofer correct?


----------



## jbake37 (Oct 3, 2010)

I just inquired about getting the t65 and c60.....I think that would be a better value.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the T45, C60 combo and have no issues with it, the Image line are made to mix and match. The differences between the T45, T55 and T65 are minimal the T45 goes down to 35Hz, T55 32Hz and T65 30Hz with sensitivity its also minimal T45 90dB, T55 91dB, T65 92dB.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jbake37 said:


> I just inquired about getting the t65 and c60.....I think that would be a better value.


Hello,
That is what I was trying to say in my Post. I apologize if I did not make it clear that the 5 1/4 Woofers in the T45 would work just fine with the 6 inch Woofers in the C60.

However, the T65 would be awesome as well. It is hard to gauge what a person feels comfortable spending. A T65/C60 combo would be an awesome start.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jbake37 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well I was only able to get the PSB T45 and C40. Next......an awesome subwoofer. Any recommendations for this setup? SVS?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If the Hsu Research VFT-3 MKIII is still on sale, it really is a fantastic Subwoofer and a great value. The SVS Lineup would work great as well. As would eD.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jbake37 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jack with my soon to be setup, what kind of surrounds would you recommend? I was looking at the PSB B15 and B25's. Do you happen to know off hand if DMC electronics sells those surround speakers with the speaker stands?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Jeff,

Either one of those would be fine I have the B15's and have them crossed over @80Hz if you go the B25 route you could set the crossover a little lower if needed or desired. As far as DMC selling a bundle package I don't believe they do.


----------

